# what one is better



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi i'm new here and i wanted to know what on is better for a dog.

wet only dry only or both? i been wondering


I had a better post then this i was going to post but this site signed me out and i dont want to retype the long thing sorry and thanks to any one who answers


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you mean by wet? Do you mean putting water in the kibble. When I feed kibble I put a topper on it and put warm water in it. I personalty think just pouring kibble in a bowl is not what I want my dogs eating.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

i mean canned dog food lol sorry about that


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mewlittle said:


> Hi i'm new here and i wanted to know what on is better for a dog.
> 
> wet only dry only or both? i been wondering
> 
> ...


Whatever YOU find is the right food for YOUR DOG is "the best". 

Personally, we feed dry and supplement it with additional protein sources (leftovers) like chicken, or pork. Sometimes there is fish in the form of leftovers or canned.

FWIW,


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I feed a combo of dry, canned, raw and dehydrated. I believe in feeding a variety.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't do raw right now lack of freazer space and bad house wiring

i try to give my pets a variety of flavors and brands


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I feed a combo of dry, canned, raw and dehydrated. I believe in feeding a variety.


Me too, experimentation. Whatever you think is the best, that's what it is


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Felix said:


> Me too, experimentation. Whatever you think is the best, that's what it is


I like to feed a variety because beside the fact a variety is the spice of life LOL, I like to know they can eat various things, in the event of a recall or the inability to buy a certain food.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

In theory, canned food can be considered superior to dry kibble because it is less processed. In practical terms though, canned food can be very expensive to feed exclusively. You can get better nutrition and quality by feeding a base kibble and supplementing with fresh food from your own kitchen.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Just don't do the mistake to think wet = canned. Wet grocery type food is heavily preserved often with highly questionable stabilizers.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

If you guys are wondering what I feed I buy Gravy train and pedigree and ol roy wet and for dry merrick pedigree and one time I bought duralife and i'm going to buy diamond
I don't like how some people buy one type and flav of kibble or wet and expect there animal not to get bored and they wonder why they wont eat sorry had to say that I knew 2 people that did that they would complain to me about it I told them variety they say they can't got no money wen clearly they can if there buying 6 12 pks of beer all the time and cigs and other stuff I asked them can you cut back on it and buy more pet food? they said 'no that's more inportent then dog food he'll eat' sorry I got into a rant.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> If you guys are wondering what I feed I buy Gravy train and pedigree and ol roy wet and for dry merrick pedigree and one time I bought duralife and i'm going to buy diamond
> I don't like how some people buy one type and flav of kibble or wet and expect there animal not to get bored and they wonder why they wont eat sorry had to say that I knew 2 people that did that they would complain to me about it I told them variety they say they can't got no money wen clearly they can if there buying 6 12 pks of beer all the time and cigs and other stuff I asked them can you cut back on it and buy more pet food? they said 'no that's more inportent then dog food he'll eat' sorry I got into a rant.


Is this a joke? I see you're new here, I gather you didn't do much reading before posting. Do you realize that outiside of Merick, you're feeding some of the worst foods .? Feeding a variety of crappy foods is still feeding crappy foods.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Is this a joke? I see you're new here, I gather you didn't do much reading before posting. Do you realize that outiside of Merick, you're feeding some of the worst foods .? Feeding a variety of crappy foods is still feeding crappy foods.


I don't think she/he asked for judgement, they asked for help.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> If you guys are wondering what I feed I buy Gravy train and pedigree and ol roy wet and for dry merrick pedigree and one time I bought duralife and i'm going to buy diamond
> I don't like how some people buy one type and flav of kibble or wet and expect there animal not to get bored and they wonder why they wont eat sorry had to say that I knew 2 people that did that they would complain to me about it I told them variety they say they can't got no money wen clearly they can if there buying 6 12 pks of beer all the time and cigs and other stuff I asked them can you cut back on it and buy more pet food? they said 'no that's more inportent then dog food he'll eat' sorry I got into a rant.


Mewlittle-- these foods are VERY low quality. High sugar, low quality meat, very high carb.
If you have a price point, why not throw it out there and we'll see if we can match it with a higher quality food!  
Even Authority at PetSmart is a higher quality with a fairly low price point-- Authority Pet Nutrition - Dog Food, Cat Food, and Pet Food Information
Purina Pro Plan or even Purina One would be better although you could probably find better quality for the prices they ask. 
I would recommend Healthwise but they seem to be going through a recall (don't know how comfortable you are with that). 
Nutram has a fairly low price point and is an EXCELLENT food. Horizon Complete is another... 
It is also about accessibility. What stores are around you?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

brindle said:


> I don't think she/he asked for judgement, they asked for help.


I think that Marie was *educating* not *judging*. Ol Roy is pretty much the worst possible food to feed your dog. This is a forum of people who take pet nutrition seriously and are always going to point it out if someone is feeding poor quality.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> If you guys are wondering what I feed I buy Gravy train and pedigree and ol roy wet and for dry merrick pedigree and one time I bought duralife and i'm going to buy diamond
> I don't like how some people buy one type and flav of kibble or wet and expect there animal not to get bored and they wonder why they wont eat sorry had to say that I knew 2 people that did that they would complain to me about it I told them variety they say they can't got no money wen clearly they can if there buying 6 12 pks of beer all the time and cigs and other stuff I asked them can you cut back on it and buy more pet food? they said 'no that's more inportent then dog food he'll eat' sorry I got into a rant.


Hey mewlittle, welcome to the forums! 

Do you have any small pet food stores near you that you can go into and talk with them about what they recommend? If you give us your zip-code we can help find a store near you maybe.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

kathylcsw said:


> I think that Marie was *educating* not *judging*. Ol Roy is pretty much the worst possible food to feed your dog. This is a forum of people who take pet nutrition seriously and are always going to point it out if someone is feeding poor quality.


I understand but saying "is this a joke" is coming across as very harsh and rude. 
I would rather she be feeding the dog something then not... 
This person may know NOTHING about dog nutrition. You have to treat every newb on this site like a newb. Not like they just took 5 years in animal nutrition and "they should know better". It is very condescending.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

brindle said:


> I understand but saying "is this a joke" is coming across as very harsh and rude.
> I would rather she be feeding the dog something then not...
> This person may know NOTHING about dog nutrition. You have to treat every newb on this site like a newb. Not like they just took 5 years in animal nutrition and "they should know better". It is very condescending.


With 17 posts aren't you yourself a "newb"? Or just back for another round?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Calm down killers lol. I don't mind a discussion but let's educate and not berate any of the new people. Try to explain opinions about food choices without the added judgements so threads like these don't have to be closed.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks for any body that helped and yes the one person that said 'is this a joke' was rude my dogs right now is in a middle of a no grain transition thats why merrick was in the mess and all my cats are on a 100%no grain and the reason why i'm buying more of the UNHEALTHY is because i'm almost out and not done transitioning over and before i feed olroy gravy train pedigree duralife diamond they was eating beniful and alpo that is worse then the ones i'm feeding now and yes i know corn and wheat ain't good i found that out in september reason why i didn't switch sooner i didn't know were or what to buy the no grain pet food i found were i can buy it like petco and i'm going to order off of amazon next month when i get paid and i rather feed the worse crap on hearth then let my pets starve from starvation and the reason why i asked is dry only wet only or both is better so i can try it and see how the react because i want the best i tried nutro whole hearth natural recipe <no grains wet on my dogs all they did was have diarrhea and loose weight wen they need to gain 'do you know of any good no grain wet? if i knew of one i would buy it and i herd blue and nutro is causing dogs to have diarrhea and i dont want to feed a recalled wet and i know the brands i'm buying aint good but its better then the other wets you find at walmart and kroger.
and i do not want to feed iams and eukanuba i was at one point then i found out what they do to animals in labs. and i know about sugar in some dog food i used to buy Brisk meaty n moist tell i found out it had red 40 and corn syrup it broke his heart he cried for a week for it i have never bought it since.
all my pets i saved from being abused i never bought from a breeder, sorry for the long post i just wanted to state every thing

so can we go back on what one is better wet only dry only or both for a dachshund and german shepherds


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> thanks for any body that helped and yes the one person that said 'is this a joke' was rude my dogs right now is in a middle of a no grain transition thats why merrick was in the mess and all my cats are on a 100%no grain and the reason why i'm buying more of the UNHEALTHY is because i'm almost out and not done transitioning over and before i feed olroy gravy train pedigree duralife diamond they was eating beniful and alpo that is worse then the ones i'm feeding now and yes i know corn and wheat ain't good i found that out in september reason why i didn't switch sooner i didn't know were or what to buy the no grain pet food i found were i can buy it like petco and i'm going to order off of amazon next month when i get paid and i rather feed the worse crap on hearth then let my pets starve from starvation and the reason why i asked is dry only wet only or both is better so i can try it and see how the react because i want the best i tried nutro whole hearth natural recipe <no grains wet on my dogs all they did was have diarrhea and loose weight wen they need to gain 'do you know of any good no grain wet? if i knew of one i would buy it and i herd blue and nutro is causing dogs to have diarrhea and i dont want to feed a recalled wet and i know the brands i'm buying aint good but its better then the other wets you find at walmart and kroger.
> and i do not want to feed iams and eukanuba i was at one point then i found out what they do to animals in labs. and i know about sugar in some dog food i used to buy Brisk meaty n moist tell i found out it had red 40 and corn syrup it broke his heart he cried for a week for it i have never bought it since.
> all my pets i saved from being abused i never bought from a breeder, sorry for the long post i just wanted to state every thing
> 
> so can we go back on what one is better wet only dry only or both for a dachshund and german shepherds


I personally think wet or canned is a waste of money. You can make your own toppers for much cheaper. Purchase a few pounds of ground beef and top the kibble (raw or cooked). Much cheaper and much healthier.
I like having a kibble base. 
This doesn't mean I don't like canned-- I get it once in a while.... I really like Trippett (sp?).
What is your budget for a dry food?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> With 17 posts aren't you yourself a "newb"? Or just back for another round?


I'm certainly not a newb to dogs or their nutritional requirements


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

i don't want to know about raw i have no freazer or fridge space and i cant add another on because i have bad wiring

and my budget for dog food? around 1 doller per pound example of the bag weighs 40 lbs i wont pay more then 40 for it

and what is a good wet?
and what on is a better diet wet only wet and kibble or kibble only?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> i don't want to know about raw i have no freazer or fridge space and i cant add another on because i have bad wiring
> 
> and my budget for dog food? around 1 doller per pound example of the bag weighs 40 lbs i wont pay more then 40 for it
> 
> ...


What is best is truly up to your dogs. I prefer a kibble base with toppers. So 75% kibble approximately. 
What stores are close to you? Do you have a PetSmart? Authority isn't too bad!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

i have a petco and no i dont have a petsmart

but is authority a no grain?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> i have a petco and no i dont have a petsmart
> 
> but is authority a no grain?


I believe Authority has a grain free line but they are a PetSmart brand. 
What about Nutram? You will probably have to call around and ask what they have in stock. You may need to go to Petco or any other store around (do you have a Tractor Supply) and list some grain free brands that they are selling. Get back to us with these brands and we can tell you which ones are good and which ones are not so good. 
Is there any reason you are dead set against grain inclusive foods? Diagnosed allergies?


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

the dogs are loosing weight and having diarrhea and i have a ruyal king is tats of the wild good? i'll list some brands i'm interested in


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

brindle said:


> I don't think she/he asked for judgement, they asked for help.


They asked about different types of foods, never mentioned specific brands. If they had, they'd have gotten the same answer. Also, this is a public forum, where you get all kinds of answers. As far as I know, I'm free to comment as I see fit and don't break forum rules.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> the dogs are loosing weight and having diarrhea and i have a ruyal king is tats of the wild good? i'll list some brands i'm interested in


I find some of your typing difficult to read..? You mean Taste of the Wild? I've never fed but I've heard of people who have sworn by it! 
It was recalled a bit ago but people are still feeding it with no negative affects (that I've heard of). Just wash you hands after you handle their food (which should be common sense anyway). 
Like I said- go to different stores and write a list of some grain free formulas you like the looks of and post them on here. Good luck


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am having trouble comprehending your posts, Mewlitle but IF you are looking for a grain free food or $1.00 a pound, lots of luck finding one. If you have a Tractor Supply, check there. With dog food, you get what you pay for, quality wise. You.'ll have a hard time finding a good food for that price. In one post,you mentioned losing weight and diarrhea. The first thing you should do is have them checked by the vet.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

list of no grain i'm interested in that I can get

tast of the wild dry and wet
nature variety instinct dry and wet
canyon creek dry and wet
holistic select dry and wet
i and i love and you dry and wet
innova dry and wet
naturel balance dry and wet
wellness core dry and wet
california naturel dry and wet <i know its on recall i want to know for future prefrence for wen its safe again
chicken soup for the pet lover soul dry and wet
canidea dry and wet
eartborn dry and wet
orijen dry and wet
acana dry and wet

i think i'm going to keep the wet and dry 50/50 for now tell I figure it out.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I am having trouble comprehending your posts, Mewlitle but IF you are looking for a grain free food or $1.00 a pound, lots of luck finding one. If you have a Tractor Supply, check there. With dog food, you get what you pay for, quality wise. You.'ll have a hard time finding a good food for that price. In one post,you mentioned losing weight and diarrhea. The first thing you should do is have them checked by the vet.


Yes I agree. There are many reasons for weight loss and diarrhea and some don't have anything to do with diet. 
My cousin's dog (a Rottweiler/Lab mix) was on Ol Roy dry kibble and she was losing weight at a pretty rapid pace, the dog was also losing hair. It COULD be the food or it could be something totally unassociated. 
Vet check time.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm confused...

You said you want no grain but you are feeding foods WITH grain (and tons of allergens), like pedigree and gravy train.

Pedigree and Gravy Train are JUST as bad as Beneful and Alpo by the way...


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

meggels said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> You said you want no grain but you are feeding foods WITH grain (and tons of allergens), like pedigree and gravy train.
> 
> Pedigree and Gravy Train are JUST as bad as Beneful and Alpo by the way...


I believe he/she is switching FROM those brands.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> list of no grain i'm interested in that I can get
> 
> tast of the wild dry and wet
> nature variety instinct dry and wet
> ...


None of those will be close o a buck a pound except the Canyon Creek, possibly but google that and recalls...that one may have been involved in a recall.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> list of no grain i'm interested in that I can get
> 
> tast of the wild dry and wet
> nature variety instinct dry and wet
> ...


I don't think ANY of those brands are close to the $1 per pound mark. I like the looks of Holistic Select but the price is a bit high. Acana is ok but it has caused itching in most of the dogs I have tried it on. The lamb and apple and the duck and pear are the formulas I had most luck with but, they are grain inclusive.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

i'm switching from thous brands and my vet's blame it on fleas wen they don't have fleas and yes they been checked


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

oh okay i wanted to know what one out of thous are good so i can go from there


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> i'm switching from thous brands and my vet's blame it on fleas wen they don't have fleas and yes they been checked


Why would they have diarrhea from fleas? Time for a new vet?


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

will i went to 3 vets and get the same respons are animal care were i live suck i think i need to go out of state for a new vet


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Tractor Supply has a grainfree 4health that looks good at least for the Turkey formula, but it is made by Diamond. About 37 bucks for 30 pounds.

Victor Grainfree is about 40 bucks for 30 pounds but from a more reputable company, downside is that you have to find a dealer off of their website. 

Out of the two I have only tried the Victor, but from your above list I've used Taste of the Wild, Evo, Origen and Earthborn- Earthborn was the one that worked the best out of the lot. But I don't use grainfree at all anymore because my guy becomes a big yeasty mess around anything related to potatoes. But most dogs do better on grainfree!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

oh okay i don't have a tractor supply store

i can buy some small bags of some and try it out and see what happens


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed my dog kibble and i use can food as one of his toppings.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i feed my dog kibble and i use can food as one of his toppings.


what brand do you buy?


----------



## 3weims (Mar 5, 2013)

*Victor Grain-free is about 40 bucks*

We feed Victor Grain-Free Ultra Pro and Joint Health. Yes, hard to get but starting to show up online at rocketpets and sportdogfood.com. I've used both. sportdogfood has all Victor Formulas. they must be super busy will all the recent Evo, Innova and Cal Nat recalls. good luck.


----------

